# Unter CoDeSys analoge Ausgänge nutzen



## E-Mokel (11 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Ich habe von Moller die XC-CPU mit 8 Digitalen Ein und Ausgängen. Dazu habe ich noch ein analog Ausgangsmodul. Unter Steruerungskonfiguration kann ich auch das Modul einsetzen. Aber ich habe versucht unter CFC die Ausgänge anzusprechen. Keine Reaktion. Hat einer ein Beispielprogramm dafür. Muss nichts weltbewegendes sein. Ziel ist eigentlich, das ich 2 digitale Eingange einlese und damit den analog Ausgang steuere. 

MfG


----------



## BoxHead (11 September 2008)

Kannst Du mal einen Screenshot von der Steuerungskonfiguration und dem Programm machen und hier rein stellen?


----------



## E-Mokel (12 September 2008)

Das ist das erste was ich ausprobiert habe und es kommt nichts raus und er sagt beim compilieren keine Fehler, aber nach dem übertragen.
Anbei doc mit ersten Test des analog Ausganges.


----------



## Eliza (12 September 2008)

Kenne die CoDeSys nur mit WAGO, aber die Fehlermeldung sieht mir fast so aus, also ob da noch irgendwo eine Visu im Hintergrund rumgeistert und die entsprechenden Bibliotheken fehlen....


----------



## Cerberus (12 September 2008)

Dass da irgendwelche Libs fehlen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Das müsste er beim Compilieren bemerken und die entsprechenden Fehler ausgeben. Ist das wirklich nicht der Fall??


----------



## Eliza (12 September 2008)

Was ich meinte, dass auf der Steuerung noch irgendwelche Visu-Leichen rumgeistern und nach dem Laden des Programms die Libs fehlen?


----------



## MSB (12 September 2008)

Jetzt mal ungeachtet der Fehlermeldung,
aber was erhoffst du dir von dem Programm.

Da du QW2 mit einem BOOL_TO_WORD beschreibst,
beschreibst du diesen Ausgang maximal mit "1", was vom Spannungsausgangswert her
im Grunde auch noch 0 ist.

Ich kenne jetzt Möller nicht speziell, bzw. deren Wandlungskennlinie,
aber schreib mal so ca. 16000 in QW2 ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Cerberus (12 September 2008)

Achso, das kann natürlich sein.


Besteht die Möglichkeit, das System mal urzulöschen und das Programm neu zu laden?


----------



## MSB (12 September 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Achso, das kann natürlich sein.
> 
> 
> Besteht die Möglichkeit, das System mal urzulöschen und das Programm neu zu laden?


P.S. Bei Codesys nennt sich das ganze Reset(Ursprung) ...


----------



## E-Mokel (12 September 2008)

Wenn ich sonst SPS Programmierer brauch ich keinen analog Ausgang. Aber jetzt will ich es lernen. Und mit Beispiel 2 funktioniert auch was. Ich gebe einfach einen wert ca. 32000 auf den Ausgang und sagt mir das Messgerät -3.78V. Gibt es einen "Rampenbaustein"? Ich gebe auf den Eingang ein Bool-Signal und am Ausgang wird es hochgerampt. Was brauche ich als entgültigen Ausgang (in der Steuerungskonfiguration stand hinter den Ausgang WORD), ist das In Ordnung wenn ich das dann immer auf WORD konvertiere?


----------



## hugo (12 September 2008)

analoge Ausgänge sind D/A Wandler die einen 12, 16, 24, 32 bit wert (auch andere BIT Anzahl ist möglich in einen Analogwert wandeln.
dabei ist abhängig vom wandler (siehe datenblatt des wandlers) dem wert 0 und dem endwert jeweils ein analoger wert zugeordnet. meist ist dazwischen eine lineare kennlinie.
bei einem augangsbaustein 4-20 mA mit 12 Bit wandler entspricht
0 >> 4 mA
2047 >> 12 mA
4095 >> 20 mA

ein wandler mit 10 Bit und 0 - 10V Ausgang entsprcht demgemäß:
0 >> 0V
1023 >> 10V

üblicherweise Arbeitet man in der SPS mit dem tatsächlichen Wert des Sensors wie z.B. Der temperatur in °C
über einen Interface Baustein wandelt man den Wert des A/D WAndlers in einen Real und bei der Ausgabe wandelt man den tatsächlichen Wert als Real wieder in das entsprechende Bitmuster des D/A Wandlers.

enstprechende Bausteine findest du im Source code in der open source library OSCAT.LIB zum download unter www.oscat.de
Die Bausteine sind: AIN und AOUT


----------



## E-Mokel (12 September 2008)

Danke. Aber ich habe mir ein paar Probeschaltungen gebaut und ich denke das ich damit erstmal klar komme. Das andere werde ich dann schon heraus finden.

MfG


----------



## E-Mokel (12 September 2008)

Hab mitr jetzt ein paar Probeschaltungen gebaut und ich werde jetzt erstmal klar kommen. Danke

MfG


----------

